# Yellowstone



## gcs (Jul 27, 2014)

My wife's birthday is in October and she is wanting to go to Yellowstone National Park. My question is, is the first of October getting to be to late to visit the park due to weather conditions? We can go sooner but it would be nice to be out there on her birthday. I appreciate any info on this. Thanks, Greg


----------



## bowhunter59 (Jul 28, 2014)

Went to Jackson Hole and Yellowstone several years ago during the first couple of weeks in Oct.  Yellowstone was great, no crowds, some amenities closed already as was the northern road through the park.  Overall a good trip, very cool in morning, nice to warm in afternoon.  Could have gotten a snow storm at any time at that time of year.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 28, 2014)

Cutting it close but you should be ok.  Everyone should go once in their lifetime, it's gods country.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 28, 2014)

We went to Yellowstone a few years ago in late August.  It was 32 degrees a couple of mornings. But it was warm during the day. Yellowstone is simply beautiful everywhere you look.

Here is a link to the tripadvisor yellowstone forum.  Read a little and I bet your answers are there. 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g60999-i481-Yellowstone_National_Park_Wyoming.html


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 28, 2014)

Hit and miss on the weather.  
Could snow at any time in October....
and stuff may be closed.

Went to CO in December and lots of roads were closed, same with parks.  High of 10 degrees and windy was just lovely.  lol


----------



## gcs (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info guy's. I hope everything will work out for us.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 29, 2014)

I found this chart showing average daily lows and highs at Yellowstone.  As long as you weren't tent camping it would be bearable.  Maybe an early birthday present in September would be better.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 29, 2014)

As said before, it's hit and miss.  My wife and I honeymooned in Yellowstone and Jackson Hole the first week of October 8 years ago.  It snowed 9 inches in Red Lodge the first night, so the Beartooth Pass was closed, but most everything in the park was open (except Dunraven Pass).  Crowds were nonexistent and colors and wildlife were amazing. Would definitely chance it again.


----------



## gcs (Jul 29, 2014)

I guess I should have said that we will not be camping this go around. We will be staying outside the park in a motel. We have been to Yellowstone a few times before but it was in the summer time.


----------



## Rebel 6 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow, I see my impression of Yellowstone was probably wrong.  I thought it was an endless, slowly creeping caravan of geezers peering out of their RV windows, like I understand Yosemite and the Grand Canyon are.  In other words, not my kinda place.  But from what folks post here, it seems quite well worth seeing.

And for the record, if you wanna see a whole other "Earth", go to Canyonlands N.P., south of Moab, UT.  NOT Arches N.P., just north of the town (yet another creeping caravan of RV shutterbuggers).  But get out of your vehicle and WALK a mile or 5 into Canyonlands, and come back with memories to last you many decades.  Been there/done that.  Twice.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 30, 2014)

R-6.

What was yo' name last time?

The man is asking serious questions.

YOU ARE JUST TROLLING. 

OP.. Make sure you carry. Bears like to eat.

Good luck and post some pics when you get back.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 30, 2014)

Get a 4x4 if you can. Ya never know anytime of year but, October is cutting it close. 
I can't wait to go back. Did a motorcycle trip through there in August a few years back. Wish I would have had more time.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 30, 2014)

Several year s ago I had the privilege to spend 6 weeks in YNP working. Started right after Labor Day, and wrapped up mid-October. Had snow several times during the last couple weeks. Go mid September and experience the elk rut.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 31, 2014)

dwhee87 said:


> Go mid September and experience the elk rut.



Excellent point.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 31, 2014)

660griz said:


> Excellent point.



Have you been lately?  I was there last month and the most disturbing thing to me was the lack of elk.  I was in the park for 8 days, EIGHT DAYS!  And I did not see a single bull elk.  I've been on trips through Yellowstone where I've seen 20-30 herd bulls in an afternoon.  

The wolves have decimated the elk herd in Yellowstone.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 1, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Have you been lately?  I was there last month and the most disturbing thing to me was the lack of elk.  I was in the park for 8 days, EIGHT DAYS!  And I did not see a single bull elk.  I've been on trips through Yellowstone where I've seen 20-30 herd bulls in an afternoon.
> 
> The wolves have decimated the elk herd in Yellowstone.



That's sad. I was there in 2008. Saw lots of elk...in town. 
Wolves are becoming an issue outside the park as well...in numerous western states.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 1, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Have you been lately?  I was there last month and the most disturbing thing to me was the lack of elk.  I was in the park for 8 days, EIGHT DAYS!  And I did not see a single bull elk.  I've been on trips through Yellowstone where I've seen 20-30 herd bulls in an afternoon.
> 
> The wolves have decimated the elk herd in Yellowstone.



We were there in 2010. We saw dozens of elk along the Madison River on the West entrance road. Also saw a good many around the little village at Mammoth Hot springs.
Those wolves were put there to be part of the natural ecosystem I suppose. But personally I don't see the need for having them there.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 2, 2014)

Where's 243Savage when you need em?


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 2, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where's 243Savage when you need em?


Gone...  I was there May 15-22 . I asked the  a park ranger. He knew him but had no idea where he moved on to.....


----------



## gcs (Aug 2, 2014)

I appreciate all the info guys. The wife and I have decided that we will head out to Yellowstone in mid September, rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 2, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> Where's 243Savage when you need em?



Well he was here, then he was gone, then he was back here, now he is gone again.    methinks he probably still sneaks and reads here on occasion.

He left Yellowstone a few years ago.


----------



## base3448 (Aug 3, 2014)

I work with several Yellowstone Park Rangers here in Ga if u want I can get u in contact with them for a one on one if needed.   Pm me if u want


----------



## gcs (Sep 19, 2014)

We are having great weather here in Yellowstone. Tomorrow is our last day. The weather has been great for us. They have closed two roads in the park for road construction, but we are making the best of it. I'm going to try and post a few pics of some of the critters we have seen. Thanks again for all the info y'all guys provided.


----------



## gcs (Sep 19, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## gcs (Sep 19, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## gcs (Sep 19, 2014)

One more pic


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2014)

Great shots and I know yall are enjoying those wide open spaces with no fences, signs, buildings, power-lines, etc. Man that is a beautiful place.

Did you make it over to Lamar Valley?  I remember seeing hundreds of buffalo driving through there in 2010.

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## gcs (Sep 20, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Great shots and I know yall are enjoying those wide open spaces with no fences, signs, buildings, power-lines, etc. Man that is a beautiful place.
> 
> Did you make it over to Lamar Valley?  I remember seeing hundreds of buffalo driving through there in 2010.
> 
> Thanks for sharing !!!



Yes, we have made it over to Lamar valley. There is still more buffalo than you can count. The elk are still up high, we have seen some huge elk that we couldn't get pics of. Yellowstone is a awesome place. This makes our third trip out to visit it.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 20, 2014)

gcs said:


> Yes, we have made it over to Lamar valley. There is still more buffalo than you can count. The elk are still up high, we have seen some huge elk that we couldn't get pics of. Yellowstone is a awesome place. This makes our third trip out to visit it.



Where did you stay on this trip?


----------



## gcs (Sep 20, 2014)

We stayed in west Yellowstone this go around


----------



## 660griz (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice pix.


----------

